# Ship in a Bottle.....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

To answer the age-old question about how they get those model ships inside a glass bottle, it's simple! - Crawl into the bottle..... :grin: (Taken behind the Greenwich Maritime Museum)


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Just the other side of the footpath, the white steps form a waterfall

From end to end....











From the centre to the road (and the rear-entrance to Greenwich Park)....


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

that's a big bottle.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I want one full of beer..... :grin:


----------

